# Neue Session bei der Verwendung von Frames



## Guest (18. Apr 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Seite mit einem Navi-Frame und einem Haupt-Frame. Das ganze läuft als Tomcat-Anwendung, da die Hauptseiten dynamisch generiert werden. Ich verwende den Passwort-Mechanismus von Tomcat um die Seite zu schützen. Beim Aufruf der index.jsp muss sich der User zunächst einloggen. Im Firefox funktioniert auch alles einwandfrei.

Wenn ich den IE benutze und über das Navi-Frame einen anderen Menüpunkt auswähle, muss sich der User erneut einloggen. Scheinbar wird durch die Frames die Session nicht richtig übergeben.

Bei Google habe ich das Problem schon öfters gefunden, jedoch bisher keine Lösung. Weiß jemand Rat?


----------



## WeirdAl (18. Apr 2007)

Hi,
ich kann dir nicht direkt helfen, aber kannst du nicht auf Frames verzichten und die Seite mit Hilfe von CSS formatieren? Ich denke damit hast Du dann keine Session-probleme mehr.

Cu
Alex


----------



## Guest (18. Apr 2007)

Würde ich liebend gern. Leider sind die Frames so vorgegeben und ich muss mich daran halten :cry:


----------



## RaoulDuke (18. Apr 2007)

Das sollte eigentlich kein Problem sein. Soll das Session Tracking über Cookie oder über Link Rewriting laufen? Wenn du die Seite das erste mal aufrufst, egal wie viele frames da drin sind, dann krigst du ein Cookie gesetzt und der Server erkennt dich wieder. Wenn du Cookies abgestellt hast musst du natürlich gucken das die Links in deinem Menu Frame auch die Session ID enthalten.


----------

